# Desoldering Capacitors on Motherboard Problem



## Ddraig (Jul 10, 2009)

So I'm trying to desolder some blown caps on a shuttle motherboard. I was wondering if anyone knew what temp I needed to melt this solder. My equipment is kind of generic. I only have a 30w Iron, and a 45w desoldering iron I got from radioshack. So not surprised I'm having an issue melting the solder to pull it off the board. Was just wondering if anyone had any tips?


----------



## Drew1369 (Jan 19, 2007)

tin the tip of your soldering iron, and have a tiny amount of solder beaded on the tip, it will help melt the solder on the board, I had a low watt soldering iron and doing that helps with the problem like 10 fold


----------

